# Subs in Maryland.



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Ill be looking to pick up a sub or two in the Glen Burnie, Crofton, Gambrills, area if anyone is interested.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

Hello

What are you looking for, full time or part time sub. How lots do you have. I'm in the Gambrills area. Please feel free to contact me

Thanks


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Ill need full time and part time (on call) help. I have several lots varying in size in gambrills, severna park, pasadena, glen burnie, and brooklyn.

Im also looking at picking up some additional work in these same areas, and or areas in between.

I can shift the jobs around enough to provide either 4 or 8 hour routes.

If your interested email me with some details about your equipment and experience.

EMAIL ME HERE


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

I sent you a email

Thanks Frank


----------

